# 3 Year old daughter showing symptoms



## MrsCook1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Everyone, im new to all of this so hope im posting in the right area. Basically my 3 year old was showing signs of a UTI saying it hurts when she pees, constant thirst and frequent urination. So I took her to the Dr who dip sticked her urine and yes she has an infection but more worryingly it had a strong positive for glucose. They dipped it 3 times to be sure - 2 were strong positives and the other not as strong but still there. Shes had blood tests before for something else and it showed her blood sugars were 8 so was retested again and came back at 6.2 so nothing else was done (meant to be under 7 apparently?) but now the sugar is showing in her urine. The Dr wants to retest her urine again in a week but I cant stop thinking and worrying about it all. Im all abit confused by it all. Any help and advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Lou1982 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, how did your daughter get on with her tests?  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on 26th sept.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Lou1982 said:


> Hi, how did your daughter get on with her tests?  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on 26th sept.


Hi @Lou1982 , welcome to the forum  There's more detail of MrsCook's experience here (she posted in two different places):

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/3-year-old-daughter-showing-symptoms.61691/#post-632645

How is your little one getting on with things? Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will be very happy to help wherever we can!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 12, 2016)

If your Daughter had just had a sweet or high carbs anyone's BG would be high. Next time you go to Drs for a test keep an eye on what is eaten first. Really good luck & please keep asking


----------



## Lou1982 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi @Northerner  thanks for that!  My daughter is doing so much better now.  She is doing so well with all the injections too.  Still new to all this so I think this forum will be very helpful


----------



## Northerner (Oct 12, 2016)

Lou1982 said:


> Hi @Northerner  thanks for that!  My daughter is doing so much better now.  She is doing so well with all the injections too.  Still new to all this so I think this forum will be very helpful


Glad to hear this Lou  You learn something new every day, so please pipe up if there's anything you are not sure about!   If you haven't already got a copy, I'd really recommend getting Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - very helpful book


----------



## Carol F (Oct 21, 2016)

Welcome...3 years old..i hope she is doing well.  It"s a big shock when it happens.  We're 3 mths in  with our 8 year old, you'll find this site great..any questions get asking or, as i did, just read everyones posting...you'll learn loads.  C x


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 22, 2016)

Lou1982 said:


> Hi, how did your daughter get on with her tests?  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on 26th sept.


Hello Lou 1982. Kids !  Tell her well done for accepting the injections etc.  I was diagnosed when I was 3 too in 1966.


----------



## Carlozzy81 (Oct 23, 2016)

Lou1982 said:


> Hi, how did your daughter get on with her tests?  My 3 year old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on 26th sept.


 
My 3yr old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on Tuesday, must admit this is all heartbreaking and generally don't know where to turn at the moment   little one is getting better with the blood tests but hates the injections


----------



## Carol F (Oct 23, 2016)

I remember the feeling well..if i'm honest i felt like there had been a death in the family...you will find week 2 much better..i'm just over 3 mths in with my wee one..believe me it gets better..x


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Carlozzy81 said:


> My 3yr old daughter was diagnosed with type 1 on Tuesday, must admit this is all heartbreaking and generally don't know where to turn at the moment   little one is getting better with the blood tests but hates the injections


Welcome Carlozzy. Sorry to hear about your little one. I know what is going on in your daughters head. I was diagnosed age 3 more than 50yrs ago. Please keep asking on this forum you have joined .


----------



## Carlozzy81 (Oct 23, 2016)

Carol F said:


> I remember the feeling well..if i'm honest i felt like there had been a death in the family...you will find week 2 much better..i'm just over 3 mths in with my wee one..believe me it gets better..x



Thank you for the quick reply, I so hope so that it gets better and your spot on it feels like that! It has really got us down and feel like we have so so much information, I find myself looking online for answers and hope that there is this magical cure. 

All I want is my little one to do is have a healthy normal life and at least a chance of doing all the things she wants to


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 23, 2016)

There is no magic cure for Type 1 Diabetes (at present) but it is a manageable condition and one that does not prevent a person from doing anything.  It just takes a bit of organising and planning.  The developments over the past few years have made management a lot easier.  Lots of help available on here so just keep asking.  You are not alone.


----------



## Carol F (Oct 23, 2016)

Carlozzy81 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, I so hope so that it gets better and your spot on it feels like that! It has really got us down and feel like we have so so much information, I find myself looking online for answers and hope that there is this magical cure.
> 
> All I want is my little one to do is have a healthy normal life and at least a chance of doing all the things she wants to


----------



## Carol F (Oct 23, 2016)

We started with doing everything we normally do and made insulin fit in with us...just get used to a bit of forward planning and everything will work out. X


----------



## Carlozzy81 (Oct 23, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> There is no magic cure for Type 1 Diabetes (at present) but it is a manageable condition and one that does not prevent a person from doing anything.  It just takes a bit of organising and planning.  The developments over the past few years have made management a lot easier.  Lots of help available on here so just keep asking.  You are not alone.



Thank you, I'm still in a bit of shock I think, one question i do have is: how do people manage to sleep with a little one with type 1? I'm getting up through the night just to check she is ok? Keep having bad dreams that she is hypo?


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 23, 2016)

I am not a parent so cannot imagine how worrying it just be for you.  I know that some parents have found the Libre glucose reader very useful as you can scan your child's BG without having to do a finger prick.  Others have found that access to a pump has given them a lot more control and more peace of mind.

Whatever you do keep in touch with the DSNs and tell them how you feel.  They will have been through it with many parents before and will understand as well as having many practical strategies.  

Also I am sure a parent will be along sometime with more advice.


----------



## Carol F (Oct 24, 2016)

Carlozzy81 said:


> Thank you, I'm still in a bit of shock I think, one question i do have is: how do people manage to sleep with a little one with type 1? I'm getting up through the night just to check she is ok? Keep having bad dreams that she is hypo?


----------



## Carol F (Oct 24, 2016)

We tend to do a finger test before bed and Cameron gets a drink of milk/digestive..this tends to take him through the night. X


----------



## Redkite (Oct 24, 2016)

Carlozzy81 said:


> Thank you, I'm still in a bit of shock I think, one question i do have is: how do people manage to sleep with a little one with type 1? I'm getting up through the night just to check she is ok? Keep having bad dreams that she is hypo?



The answer is we don't - my son was diagnosed 11 years ago and I haven't had an unbroken night's sleep since.  There are so many factors that contribute to unpredictable nighttime BG levels, e.g. erratic daytime activities, growth hormones, illness... Some people will tell you that their child *always* wakes up when hypo; however if you use a CGM you are likely to find times when they are low and don't wake up.  The risk of this is that a prolonged severe hypo can be fatal.  I have caught many unexpected night hypos, and also many highs, which without correction would've meant him spending hours and hours above the normal range.  Night testing for us is an essential part of trying to achieve good control, and his Hba1c would be much higher without it.


----------

